# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  For those with ADHD: Which of Dr. Amen's 6 Types of ADD do you suffer from?

## Equinox

For those with ADHD: Which of Dr. Amen's 6 Types of ADD do you suffer from?

I think I would fit best with Type 2. Inattentive ADD and Type 3. Overfocused ADD.

http://add.about.com/od/adhdthebasic...aniel-Amen.htm

Dr. Amen's 6 Types of ADD

*Type 1. Classic ADD (ADHD)* -- inattentive, distractible, disorganized, hyperactive, restless, and impulsive.

*Type 2. Inattentive ADD* -- inattentive and easily distracted, but not hyperactive; sluggish, slow moving, low motivation, and often described as space cadets, daydreamers, couch potatoes.

*Type 3. Overfocused ADD* - inattentive, trouble shifting attention, frequently get stuck in loops of negative thoughts or behaviors, obsessive, excessive worrying, inflexible, frequent oppositional and argumentative behavior. May or may not be hyperactive.

*Type 4. Temporal Lobe ADD* - inattentive, irritable, quick temper, aggressive, dark thoughts, mood instability, and severe impulsivity. May or may not be hyperactive.

*Type 5. Limbic ADD* - inattentive, chronic low grade depression, negativity, "glass half empty syndrome," low energy, and frequent feelings of hopelessness and worthlessness. May or may not be hyperactive.

*Type 6. Ring of Fire ADD* - inattentive, extreme distractibility, angry, irritable, overly sensitive to noise, light, clothes and touch; often inflexible, cyclic moodiness, hyperverbal, and opposition. May or may not be hyperactive.

----------


## Antidote

I relate most to inattentive and overfocused ADD as well.

----------


## ChrisIsaCoolGuy

ah number 2. Made my life suck haha

----------


## Chantellabella

I've always been type 1 and my oldest son type 6. I just started back on my ADD med (Strattera) and even though I feel really grouchy the first two days, I'm already able to actually finish what I started. I knew it was time to go back to the med when I was doing a hundred things at work each day for only 2 minutes a piece. In other words, I wasn't getting anything done. 

My son is so type 6 that he had special services in school and had to go through Vocational Rehabilitation to help him get through college. He's a computer animator today though, so his creativity paid off. Dr. Amen was the turning point in my son's help. I went to his workshop to get some CEU's for my license and came out totally enlightened about how to deal with my son.

----------


## anonymid

Type 2: Inattentive, though everything in Type 5: Limbic applies to me as well.

----------


## VickieKitties

Ha, omg.  6 for sure, with hyperactivity.  :Evil Banana:

----------

